# First Time Soap Maker with DIY Video



## kebrown (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello All,

I am new to soap making and the forum. I made my first batch of soap this weekend. I also decided to video tape the process. I am sure I did not do everything correctly however the soap came out great. I used the Hot Process method. I placed the videos on YoueTube. I had to divide the video into four parts. The links are below. I am thinking of also adding a videos of making the soap mold and the simple soap cutter I used in the video. Thanks to everyone who post on the forum the information I gathered here was indispensable.

Part 1
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15QfDMkkbd0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15QfDMkkbd0[/ame]

Part 2
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEpW0daPOT8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEpW0daPOT8[/ame]

Part 3
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvjuDJdWLls"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvjuDJdWLls[/ame]

Part 4
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbevqsu6D8Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbevqsu6D8Y[/ame]

Making Soap Results
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3uqpA6Hhm8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3uqpA6Hhm8[/ame]


----------



## heartsong (Dec 29, 2008)

*x*

aaarrrgh!!  i feel so left out!  this mickey-mouse pick-nosed browser will not let me down load anything-so youtube, myspace, etc is beyond my reach!

i've just got to go to wireless before i lose my mind!  i guess i'll just have to read what everyone else says, and wait to catch up!

glad your soap turned out well!  post some regular pics too please!


----------



## mamaT (Dec 31, 2008)

Great video!    Definitely want to see close up pictures of the finished soap,  and the making of mold and soap cutter.  Also more video of that killer dog. :wink:   Longhaired dachshund?  I've got 7 new puppies now.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 1, 2009)

Liked the video and that is the cutest lil doggie. Will be patiently waiting for the next video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it's great that you did this (nice clean house, by the way - I'm jealous), but I have a few issues with your video.  Some small - the first one is HUGE in my mind.

Mixing lye in a glass jar is an accident waiting to happen.  An accident with a very strong caustic liquid is not something you want to happen.  And worse yet, if someone tries to follow your lead and their jar breaks...  

When you said "just about getting to trace" you are well into trace at that point.  Just getting there would be something much thinner - like heavy cream, not like pudding.

Now - where are the finished pictures???  I'd love to see them!

By the way - You seem to have some confusion between flash point (ethanol's flash point is 172) and flash off...  Flash off is relevant - it's about evaporation.  Flash point is the temp at which the fumes of an item will ignite in the presence of a flame.  NOT the same.  Water will start to flash off at about 212 (at sea level) but the flash point is significantly different...

I'm very impressed by your video - it's great.  Be sure to look at it again after your 100th batch!


----------



## kebrown (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on the videos. I still have a lot to learn about the process. I have ordered some more supplies and will be making my second batch soon. I have updated the original post with a link to a video showing a close up of the finished soap. The link is below. I also inserted a few pictures below. 

I completed the videos of making a wood soap mold today and started a new thread on this forum at this link http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=7168 . I will also try to make videos of making my soap cutter soon. Thanks again for the feedback. I did not get to film Max the dachshund in the latest video. Maybe he will want to get involved in the next one.


*Making Soap Results*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3uqpA6Hhm8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3uqpA6Hhm8[/ame]

*How to make a soap mold Part 1*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA[/ame]

*How to make a soap mold Part 2*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTuN1RLT8fY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTuN1RLT8fY[/ame]

*How to make a soap mold Part 3*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04guyicRDi0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04guyicRDi0[/ame]


----------



## heartsong (Jan 1, 2009)

*x*

your soap looks nice and creamy.  good job!  thanks for the pics.


----------



## LJA (Mar 10, 2009)

I loved your green and white soap!  Great job!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my goat!!! I didn't know you posted here kebrown, I watched your videos about 3 days prior and used your recipe you post at the beginning and end of your HP slow cooker videos and all I can say is I LOVE IT~!!! I've been using it as my Goats milk HP base recipe, it comes out fabulous.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

very nice soap and the videos are great .way to go.

Kitn


----------



## ibariaSoap (Jun 23, 2009)

As a fellow newbie, I am thankful for those vids! Thanks for posting, and nice soap! You're a natural from what it looks like!


----------

